# Bowel Cancer



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I wish I had joined this forum under happier circumstances but as luck has it I am not. My cat Jess is just 6 years old and I noticed a couple of weeks ago that she was being a little distance and more quiet than usual and that she had lost weight, once she was quite hefty I could now feel her backbone and ribs slightly. Apart from that she looked healthy, I thought it may of been worms so I bought a worming tablet from the vets and gave it her.

After a few days I saw no improvement so I took her to the vets yesterday, the vet who is a specialist in lumps in cats could feel two inside her; one fairly big and one small one. As you can imagine I am in shock, you do not expect a young cat to develop cancer when she has never been ill in her life. She is pretty much an indoor cat too, her choice, the doors have been open everyday of her life but she goes no further than a few feet from the door and only for five minutes or so. She is still so kitten like so innocent and this illness comes upon her.

They took her bloods to see if her kidneys an other organs were affected but came back normal so it seems it has not spread anywhere else yet.
They said they could do a scan, xray and biopsy to see what kind of cancer it was which would cost around £800 then if it was operable they could operate but the procedure would be painful an risky and if she survived that and the operation was a "success" there would be no reasureance she would last 6 months best case scenario 2 years. Which would be filed probably with on going chemo treatment and in the end costing a couple of thousand pounds.

Whilst money is not the problem I just feel that I would be putting her through a lot of uncomfortable pain for very little quality and longivity to her life. The vets themselves who are cat owners too said they wouldn't put their cats through it.

So we have decided to help her with steriods until her quality of life deteriorates then have to face the fact of putting her to rest.

I am posting in this forum because I was wondering if any of you have heard of any natural remedies which could help her sustain better health for longer? I appreciate any help thanks for reading.


----------



## billie jo (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Sweetheart, so very sorry to hear the sad news about your little cat. I lost a Rottie to Lymphosarcoma last year - so I do know how you feel. I went down the chemo route with Dave - but it wasn't to be and I lost my friend. But one thing I did look into was his diet. Green veg etc, don't know how this stands for cats - I do believe Hills has a cancer diet - ask your vet about the diet or google it. 
Remember tho, I know how hard this is for you, your cat doesn't know that she/he is terminally ill. So value each good day you have. 
Best wishes your way 

Kaz x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Hun so sorry! your poor baby and poor you! sending hugs Angie


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

billie jo said:


> Hi Sweetheart, so very sorry to hear the sad news about your little cat. I lost a Rottie to Lymphosarcoma last year - so I do know how you feel. I went down the chemo route with Dave - but it wasn't to be and I lost my friend. But one thing I did look into was his diet. Green veg etc, don't know how this stands for cats - I do believe Hills has a cancer diet - ask your vet about the diet or google it.
> Remember tho, I know how hard this is for you, your cat doesn't know that she/he is terminally ill. So value each good day you have.
> Best wishes your way
> 
> Kaz x


Thanks for the tip I will look into Hills food.



Angie2011 said:


> Oh Hun so sorry! your poor baby and poor you! sending hugs Angie


 Thank you.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, Carmela,

I am so sorry to hear about this <hug>.

I'm a Reiki master and although I'm new to using it on my cats I have used it with my children when they were babies and toddlers (who don't 'know' that they are being treated any more than animals do) with good results. Some Reiki practitioners specialise in animal treatment and thsi might be worth a look. The second option with Reiki might be to take level 1 yourself - although there is a bit of reading to do the actual energy attunements only take a day. You can also take this by distance learning but I don't know how effective it is - but you could probably arrange for a level 1 attunement in the next few days if you find a sympathetic teacher. Anyway, if you did this then all you'd need to do is sit with Jess on your lap and stroke her whilst allowing the healing enery to flow through you. I learned with Reiki Evolution and I can recommend them, although I have no affiliation to them.

I've also heard good reports of homeopathy but don't have any direct experience of this.

Sending you lots of loving energy. xxx


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

troublecat said:


> Hi, Carmela,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about this <hug>.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sugegstion! I have beenn looking into a natural supplement called C-Caps, does anyone have any knowledge of them?

Also it has just dawned on me and I have no one to ask and it may be a silly question but this cancer can not be passed onto my other cats can it?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

carmelauk said:


> Thanks for the sugegstion! I have beenn looking into a natural supplement called C-Caps, does anyone have any knowledge of them?
> 
> Also it has just dawned on me and I have no one to ask and it may be a silly question but this cancer can not be passed onto my other cats can it?


No, that's IF it is cancer because in actual fact you don't *know* it is!

While cancer isn't unheard of in younger animals it doesn't necessarily follow that all masses are malignant! There are many other causes of lumps ie cysts, abscesses, benign tumours foreign bodies etc. which owing to their obstructive nature can cause similar symptoms.

I realise you don't wish to pursue any aggressive treatment but I would urge you to have an ultrasound-a skilled sonographer can tell whether a mass if malignant or not-which is very non-invasive and painless. This way you will have a better idea of what you're actually dealing with and can plan treatments accordingly!

What has her response to steroids been?


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

well she has two masses for a start one fairly large and one small so that is why they're pretty sure it is cancer. But how can they tell from an ultrasound if it is cancerous or not?

Has anyone on here had a clear diagnosis from that?
She is fine in herself, actually as picked up a bit, not so down but she is pretty healthy and looks it. She has been sick once or twice but that is it. And she is eating lots.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Having an ultrasound won't give you the definitive diagnosis a biopsy will but it will be a few steps closer in pinning down a more accurate one than you currently have! Since treatment options and prognosis are dependent on the nature of the masses I think it's very important to know what you're dealing with here. I think it's also important to remember vets are not infallible!

By evaluating tissue density a skilled and experienced sonographer can very often tell the difference between various masses. This is beyond the scope of most general vets and requires more specialist skills.

Not sure exactly when your vet found these lumps but has your cat had a recent examination? Of course if she's on steroids the lumps may have shrunk.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Having an ultrasound won't give you the definitive diagnosis a biopsy will but it will be a few steps closer in pinning down a more accurate one than you currently have! Since treatment options and prognosis are dependent on the nature of the masses I think it's very important to know what you're dealing with here. I think it's also important to remember vets are not infallible!
> 
> By evaluating tissue density a skilled and experienced sonographer can very often tell the difference between various masses. This is beyond the scope of most general vets and requires more specialist skills.
> 
> Not sure exactly when your vet found these lumps but has your cat had a recent examination? Of course if she's on steroids the lumps may have shrunk.


 where am I going to get a specialist sonographer? Do you know any in the nottingham area?

See, I just have a feeling it will end up with them having to do a biopsy and they have already warned me that if it is cancer they would be very reluctant to wake her back up.

She is healthy at the moment and I don't want to waste the few months she has. sigh. I'm just really stressed :frown:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news and I sympathise because I was in a similar position myself nearly three years ago. Lucy, at just 8 years old was diagnosed with bowel cancer. I chose to follow the route of treatment to give her the best chance of life. The vet operated on the tumour and removed it whilst sending a bit of it off for biopsy. At one point he phoned me to say he was struggling to find a good vein to the bowel and recommended euthanasia. I suppose rather selfishly, I begged him to try and save her. He removed the tumour successfully and found one viable vein. He said I would be lucky if she lived another 6 months.

The biopsy was carried out and lo and behold: IT WAS BENIGN. She actually had a perforated bowel which had caused the tumour. No idea how her bowel came to be performated but it was and the tumour contained food particles. Anyway, now three years later and aged 11 is Lucy.

Vets, as someone has said, are not infallible. My girl could have lost her life. Whilst I am grateful for all he has done for Lucy. I will not give up on my pets' lives without a fight.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

carmelauk said:


> where am I going to get a specialist sonographer? Do you know any in the nottingham area?
> 
> See, I just have a feeling it will end up with them having to do a biopsy and they have already warned me that if it is cancer they would be very reluctant to wake her back up.
> 
> She is healthy at the moment and I don't want to waste the few months she has. sigh. I'm just really stressed :frown:


A good referral centre ( normally you need your vet to refer you ) has good ultrasound facilities.

Considering your vets rather dismissive approach, in your position I would be inclined to get a second opinion before you incur the additional expense of a referral centre. I'm rather concerned at their relucatance to pursue any treatment in such a very young cat and even if they agreed to operate now I wouldn't go ahead with it in view of their dismal response so far.

The difficulty now of course is that the steroids *may* have reduced the mass making accurate diagnosis now more problematic.

Of course you also have to consider the fact this mass may no longer be there at all - if for instance constipation was the original problem.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree with Ianthi. I have a lump in my neck, I could declare it cancer and start writing my will, but i'm young fit and healthy so have had various biopsies and scans to try and determine what it is. I know a neck is more accessible than bowel, but what i'm trying to say is not all lumps are cancer, and you get malignant and benign cancers.

I'd recommend getting a referral to a specialist. Go along, tell them you want more clarity in the diagnosis, but you are not willing for invasive treatments or tests. They can start off with a scan, give you a more accurate idea of what you are dealing with then you can take it from there. If it were a benign lump it could possibly be removed, and then she could live a full life after that.
I completely understand you not wanting to put her through too much, but a vet simply cannot feel a lump and declare it cancer, and it's not fair on you or your cat living under this cloud and you could be in this state of limbo for weeks months or years.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> I am so sorry to hear your sad news and I sympathise because I was in a similar position myself nearly three years ago. Lucy, at just 8 years old was diagnosed with bowel cancer. I chose to follow the route of treatment to give her the best chance of life. The vet operated on the tumour and removed it whilst sending a bit of it off for biopsy. At one point he phoned me to say he was struggling to find a good vein to the bowel and recommended euthanasia. I suppose rather selfishly, I begged him to try and save her. He removed the tumour successfully and found one viable vein. He said I would be lucky if she lived another 6 months.
> 
> The biopsy was carried out and lo and behold: IT WAS BENIGN. She actually had a perforated bowel which had caused the tumour. No idea how her bowel came to be performated but it was and the tumour contained food particles. Anyway, now three years later and aged 11 is Lucy.
> 
> Vets, as someone has said, are not infallible. My girl could have lost her life. Whilst I am grateful for all he has done for Lucy. I will not give up on my pets' lives without a fight.


Thank you very much for sharing your experience with us. I don't think you were being selfish at all - you just wanted the best for your cat and owing to your perseverance , it produced the desired results! Lucy is a very lovely cat and thanks to you she'll still here today!

Yours a wonderful example of how vets are willing to go the extra mile when owners demand treatment and refuse the easy option of PTS. Quite often the mere mention of a second opinion spurs them into action and lo an behold a 'solution' is found!

Your story is an inspiration to all of us and I do wish we could hear more of them. All too often we only hear of the negative experiences and we need to redress this balance if only to give people the opportunity to make more informed decisions re the treatment of their pets.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your experience with us. I don't think you were being selfish at all - you just wanted the best for your cat and owing to your perseverance , it produced the desired results! Lucy is a very lovely cat and thanks to you she'll still here today!
> 
> Yours a wonderful example of how vets are willing to go the extra mile when owners demand treatment and refuse the easy option of PTS. Quite often the mere mention of a second opinion spurs them into action and lo an behold a 'solution' is found!
> 
> Your story is an inspiration to all of us and I do wish we could hear more of them. All too often we only hear of the negative experiences and we need to redress this balance if only to give people the opportunity to make more informed decisions re the treatment of their pets.


Thank you! The way I see it is if you simply accept the vets initial response to put a pet to sleep then you are guaranteed to have lost. Whereas, even if you try to save them, you may still lose but you also have a chance of success, however slim, and for me that is a chance worth taking.

Jo


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I have phoned my vet today but she could not get back to me some emergency with a horse or something she is ringing in the morning.

Anyway, I am going to ask her which out of a unltrasound or an ex-ray would be the best to tell if it is leaning towards cancer or some other kind of mass? There must be one procedure which helps to diagonose better one way or another surely, even if not 100% accuracy.

I have already been given a quote for the ultrasound which is £130 I think, does that sound reasonable?

Jess seems really good at the moment, I just think that maybe it isn't cancer you know? I just have that feeling *shrugs*


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I know it's hard but try not to worry. You getting stressed will just make you feel worse. A cuddle with Jess and a good night's sleep will do you the world of good  Further investigations are definitely worth pursuing tomorrow x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

p.s. will leave others to advise on x-ray/ultrasound.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not sure if that price is reasonable or not. I can't remember how much either x-rays or ultrasounds cost. I no longer have the invoices for treatments my cats have received plus it has been a while. I think mine had x-rays but my friend's cat had an ultrasound, which I think is more accurate but I would not swear to it. Others may be more knowledgeable.

Jo


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ultrasound is better because it enables one to visualise the organs more clearly. Are you vets experienced enough though because the quality of the interpretation very much depends on the operator?

The price sounds OK to me. I hope it's not cancer as well so let's hope your hunch is right!


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, well she is booked in for a ultrasound on wednesday which is a 45 minute taxi drive each way because they don't do the ultrasounds at there branch near me, only the other which is far out. sigh. 

She has been fine and happy even feels like she has put on weight but in the past few hrs she seems to be very quiet she is curled up in a ball and when I go and see her she looks like she is almost squinting. Opening her eyes only half way. I will see how she goes through the night, if not better take her first thing in the morning to the vets.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

This might be a side-effect of the steroids. Which ones is she on? Prednisolone? Any others?

I would also ask the vets if these should be discontinued from now until the ultrasound because depending on the nature of the mass, they could well have shrunk it. See what they say anyway.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> This might be a side-effect of the steroids. Which ones is she on? Prednisolone? Any others?
> 
> I would also ask the vets if these should be discontinued from now until the ultrasound because depending on the nature of the mass, they could well have shrunk it. See what they say anyway.


She is on predicare and some others for anti acid in the stomach, I shall ask and see what they say.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Love and hugs (((Jess))) x


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok well just wanted to let you guys know it is cancer, it has spread along her intestines and into her liver a little. I am just going to try and make her remainding time has lovely as possible!

Thanks to everyone for the advice and best wishes.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh i'm sorry  At least you know for definite now  Spoil her rotten, she'll let you know when the time is right :cuddle:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

How very sad  Enjoy your cuddles together and sending you a big hug with love and courage xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear about your girl x


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your girl. We lost our oldest girl last year, after an op to try to remove a cancerous mass, but it had spread from her liver all over and she died the next day. I know how you feel, it is devastating. I wish you all the best in making her as comfortable and as happy as she can be, and enjoying your time together until the time comes. x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I wish the news had been better. Sending hugs.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry, I missed your update earlier. Sorry to hear this news but at least now you know for certain and the extent of it as well.

Hope you have some very good quality time left together! Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Sorry, I missed your update earlier. Sorry to hear this news but at least now you know for certain and the extent of it as well.
> 
> Hope you have some very good quality time left together! Let us know how she's doing.


I will, thanks everyone for the kind words! I will be taking some photos this weekend and will post one of her for you all.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

here's a picture of Jess


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful girl x


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Shrap said:


> Beautiful girl x


Thanks she is gorgeous.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wanted to update you all and say Jess is doing great! No signs of her deteriorating at all! And she has put all her weight back on.

One odd thing she has started doing the past couple of days though, I have caught her trying to eat the litter out the litter tray? Have any of you heard of this before?


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

carmelauk said:


> here's a picture of Jess


Hello...i have been following thread without posting as i do not have alot of knowledge in regards when it comes to serious illnessess with cats...i was going to post a thinking of you message....and then i saw your sad update.

My little girl just asked me why i had tears on my cheeks...

Your Jess is beautiful....lovely little face 

Thanks for posting her picture....i think it was brilliant you were looking into getting further investigations before you received your sad news...we all know you would of done whatever it took to get her well if it would of been possible

Enjoy your time with your gorgeous Jess...memories are the things that cant be taken away from us...

Thinking of you..give Jess a big snuggle from me 

We are here if you need us

Kelly xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

carmelauk said:


> Just wanted to update you all and say Jess is doing great! No signs of her deteriorating at all! And she has put all her weight back on.
> 
> One odd thing she has started doing the past couple of days though, I have caught her trying to eat the litter out the litter tray? Have any of you heard of this before?


Hi...so glad she is feeling ok...havent got a clue about the litter..mine sometimes chase bits around and try to eat it !!!...maybe someone will be able to suggest a reason

Kelly xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to hear Jess is doing well. I'm sure Ianthi will be along soon with advice, but in the meantime I'm pretty sure I've read that eating litter can be a sign of anaemia, so I'd pop her back to the vet if I were you.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I was wondering about Jess recently and glad to hear she's doing so well. Yes, as Jansheff mentioned, eating litter is usually a sign of anaemia and this needs to be treated as it can lead to further problems so yes a vet visit and a blood test! You only need a small sample to test for this though it might be a good idea to have a general panel as well.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> I was wondering about Jess recently and glad to hear she's doing so well. Yes, as Jansheff mentioned, eating litter is usually a sign of anaemia and this needs to be treated as it can lead to further problems so yes a vet visit and a blood test! You only need a small sample to test for this though it might be a good idea to have a general panel as well.


This is very interesting! There was a cat we were looking after for somebody when I was young who was ill and started eating litter. I never knew why! Do you know why they do it if they are anaemic?


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> Hello...i have been following thread without posting as i do not have alot of knowledge in regards when it comes to serious illnessess with cats...i was going to post a thinking of you message....and then i saw your sad update.
> 
> My little girl just asked me why i had tears on my cheeks...
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly for your precious amd kind words, truly means a lot to me so thank you! *hugs*

Here are some more pctures of Jess I took last week. 










This one makes me laugh she is like "what you looking at" :glare: lol









and this one hahaha.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> I was wondering about Jess recently and glad to hear she's doing so well. Yes, as Jansheff mentioned, eating litter is usually a sign of anaemia and this needs to be treated as it can lead to further problems so yes a vet visit and a blood test! You only need a small sample to test for this though it might be a good idea to have a general panel as well.


 Thanks, after I posted this I did some googling came across that too! I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow for a check up.


----------



## hebber (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi there....just read all of this with tears streaming down my cheeks.
Jess is a beautiful cat and I'm glad that she's perked up a bit.
Thanks for showing us her pics.....hope everything goes well at the vet's tomorrow x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Chez87 said:


> This is very interesting! There was a cat we were looking after for somebody when I was young who was ill and started eating litter. I never knew why! Do you know why they do it if they are anaemic?


I can also be a sign of calcium imbalances as well as anaemia so it's a way of 'redressing' these. There are lots of causes of anaemia and one is iron deficiency, for instance. Both of these are very treatable but can be life-threatening if not. Of course with the anaemia, it's more straight forward if it's regenerative as opposed to non-regenerative!


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry haven't posted had an hectic week! Ok, so took jess to the vet, she is completely healthy apart from the obvious. As a matter of fact, the vet couldn't even believe this was the cat with cancer, this particular vet had not seen Jess before and kept asking - "you sure you have brought me the right cat". (she knows I have a few).

Her tongue, gums and everything was fine no temperture or anything, she has also gone from weighing 3.72kg to weighing 4.47kg. She also could not feel any lumps but said the steroids had probably shrunk them. And you wouldn't believe how glossy and shiney her coat is. 

She did not want to do any blood tests, as she didn't want to trigger any upset when she is doing so well. She said that she has come across cats nibbling at litter before now and again and that it can be a sign of lack of vitamins but it is sometimes just a weird reaction to the steroids. Which she said is the case for Jess. So all is good.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

I think today is the first signs of the cancer showing. 

She has been sick around 4/5 times past 36 hrs but I was putting it down to grass as she has been eating it everytime I have been outside with her the past two days. Everytime she has been sick grass has been in it with food. But she was sick not long ago and it was bright yellow bile with no food. So I take it the cancer is now starting to affect her.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Or it may not be due to the cancer at all since the masses have shrunk - just nausea due to something she's eaten. Cats usually eat grass to make themselves sick for this reason - an empty stomach contains a lot of stomach acid which can lead to nausea, so they use grass as an emetic.

How is she now? Hopefully better.


----------



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I don't often post, and although I can't advise re the sickness, I just had to let you know how moved I was when I just read the thread. Jess is a very beautiful girl, and incredibly lucky to have such a kind and responsible owner.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Or it may not be due to the cancer at all since the masses have shrunk - just nausea due to something she's eaten. Cats usually eat grass to make themselves sick for this reason - an empty stomach contains a lot of stomach acid which can lead to nausea, so they use grass as an emetic.
> 
> How is she now? Hopefully better.


she has been sick once again today, but she is eating well, her appetite hasn't gone down. She looks a little unwell in the eyes as most pets do when they are feeling off but apart from that fine.



Elsbells said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I don't often post, and although I can't advise re the sickness, I just had to let you know how moved I was when I just read the thread. Jess is a very beautiful girl, and incredibly lucky to have such a kind and responsible owner.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


 aww thank you very much! That is very kind of you.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about avipro plus? I wanted to give Jess something to replenish the nutrients the cancer will be taking away from her and wanted to give her C-caps here - C-Caps - Natural Antioxidant & Immune System Remedy for Dogs and Cats

The vet said avipro plus is the same thing. I can't afford to give her both so which should I get her?  I know it's silly be I'm getting so stressed over it and just want to help her and I don't know what to do.


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Please, is anyone around who can help? Jess went downhill yesterday around 8pm she didn't eat lastnight and her paws and nose have gone completely white, she had a couple of bites this morning and a little water but has curled up in a bush and is just stareing into nothing. 

Is it time? She looks very down and ill.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I've heard of a white nose being caused by dehydration/anaemia/cold/mood but I'm no expert sorry.

If you can, check her gums as well as they should be showing the same signs if it's dehydration. My friend had this happen to her cat and the vet was able to rehydrate her.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I would take her straight back to the vet. It doesn't necessarily mean it's time - but the vet needs to assess the situation.

Hope she'll be OK!


----------



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

Hello caramelauk

When our cat was dehydrated we had to force him to drink and he did come round....that might help? I am so sad that she is struggling...I hope she comes out her malaise xx


----------



## carmelauk (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Jessie passed away an hour or so ago, the vets checked her and the cancer had eaten away at her abdomen, she was filling with liquid hence why she has been throwing up liquid quite often the past two weeks. It was her time.  I guess she held on as long as she could.

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has supported us and a warm loving thank you from Jess. 

Bless you all x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  run free Jess


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Really very sorry to hear about Jess. Take care.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Sooty passed away from bone cancer so I know how horrible it feels. She was a beautiful girl and no doubt she has joined Sooty who too was black and white chasing mice and living it up in rainbow bridge.

Are you going to bury her or have her cremated?

*Big hugs *from all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Jess was a true fighter xx


RIP Little one xx


----------



## highland (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww, this thread is very sad. So sorry to hear for your loss.


----------

